# Insane deal!!



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

If you enjoy this. You may want to share, screen shot. Because when I sold the Spirit Catcher and Koslov Mall, both ads were removed within hours.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Cant imagine what the maintenance fees are like.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Sweet deal 🤣


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Fair price for what appears to be the nicest house in Barrie.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I been thinking of moving to Barrie for awhile and then my business partner came up with the same idea last week … lol


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I read the full description and it seemed to be an accurate portrayal of Canadian life at the present time.


----------

